# Eplan oder ??



## Pockebrd (30 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite in der elektr. Instandhaltung und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Software für Schaltplanerstellung.
Bei unseren alt oder neu Anlagen sind eigentlich immer elektrische Änderungen, die dazu kommen. Das würde ich auch gern dementsprechend dokumentieren können.
Unsere Anlagen sind zu einem drittel mit Eplan erstellt.
Eplan compakt ist momentan mein Favorit.
Was meint Ihr, auf was ich schauen sollte ? 
Kann WSCAD mehr oder weniger, gibt es hier auch versch. lizenzen ?

Würd mal gern eure Meinungen hören.

Gruß Markus


----------



## vierlagig (30 Dezember 2010)

das topic ist falsch gewählt, es sollte lauten: EPLAN !!!

ich überarbeite im moment ein projekt mit wscad und frage mich immer wieder, warum ich es nicht einfach in eplan übertrage ... auch dem kunden zu liebe ... 

wscad ist nicht schrott, aber es steht in vielem, was bedienbarkeit und logik angeht EPLAN nach...

ich weiß nicht, welche voraussetzungen deine firma mitbringt, welchen umfang die projekte haben, aber wenn ihr über ein EPLAN nachdenken könnt, dann macht gleich den großen wurf und gebt euch nicht mit dem basic zufrieden. jemand der mit dieser software auch nur einen schaltplan erstellt hat, wird nie mehr etwas anderes gut finden können *ichSchwörAlter*


----------



## Pockebrd (30 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
vorraussetzungen gib es so gut wie noch keine.
Ich bin der einzigste der es dann anwendet. Deswegen ist eine Software für mehrere 4stellige Summen nicht drin. Der große Wurf ist wohl 5stellig ?

Dient für mich auch nicht für speziel für Neuprojekte, Auser ich müßte mal alte Schaltpläne komplett erneuern. Was nicht ausgeschlossen ist.

In Zukunft möchte ich auch das die neu Anlagen mit meinem E-CAD erstellt werden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Wu Fu (31 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wir setzen in unserer Firma WSCAD ein, mit EPLAN habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, deshalb kann ich keinen direkten Vergleich anstellen.

Was ich sagen kann ist das ich mit WSCAD zu 100% zufrieden bin, und nicht wechseln möchte.
Ich kann eigentlich alles machen was ich will, der Support ist sehr entgegenkommend und Änderungswünsche werden schon mal eingepflegt.

Das einzige negative was mir auf Anhieb einfällt, ist dass das erstellen von SPS Haupt- und Nebenelementen etwas umständlich ist.

Wir verwenden die Software auch zum erstellen von Regelschemen, es ist schon gut wenn man für alles nur ein Tool (sind trotzdem zwei Installationen) benötigt.

Was für EPLAN spricht ist, dass es anscheinend eine wesentlich größere Auswahl an Schaltplanmakros gibt und EPLAN bei manchen Projekten Vorgabe ist.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit die Software mal angesehen, aber für den Preis können wir noch viele Schaltpläne konvertieren lassen.
Der Preis dürfte wohl auch der größte Nachteil sein.

Aber ich denke es ist viel Gewohnheitssache, mit der Software mit der man am meisten arbeitet kommt man (hoffentlich) am besten zurecht.
Versuch mal einen alten Siemensler von einer IEC 61131-3 Entwicklungsumgebung zu überzeugen. 

Wenn du nicht öfters die Vorgabe hast in EPLAN Pläne vorlegen zu müssen (ist bei dir nicht der Fall so wie ichs verstanden habe) und dein Jahresbudget nicht für eine einzige Software auszugeben willst, kannst du WSCAD auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es von beiden Programme Demos.
Lade dir diese einfach mal runter und teste.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## bgischel (31 Dezember 2010)

@Markus
Was habt Ihr bzw. Du den bisher als CAE-Tool zur Verfügung?


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

bgischel schrieb:


> @Markus
> Was habt Ihr bzw. Du den bisher als CAE-Tool zur Verfügung?


 

Hallo,
was meinst du mit CAE - Tool ?


----------



## bgischel (31 Dezember 2010)

CAE-Tool = EPLAN, WSCad etc...


----------



## Pockebrd (1 Januar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> CAE-Tool = EPLAN, WSCad etc...


 
Bisher noch gar nichts 

Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Januar 2011)

Ich persönlich würde nicht an einer solchen Investition sparen, wenn ein
Solches Programm nicht efektiv ist, wird die Ersparnis durch den hohen Arbeits-
Aufwand aufgefressen. Arbeitszeit ist Geld. 

Ich hatte schon alles, über Zeichenstift, einfaches Zeichenprogramm, WSCAD
und jetzt als letztes nutze ich schon seit über 15 Jahren ELCAD.
Es gibt nichts über ein profisonelles Zeichenprogramm. Da wird ja noch
einiges mehr angeboten als nur ein paar Striche auf das Papier zu bringen.


----------



## Chräshe (2 Januar 2011)

Hallo Markus, 

 aus einem ähnlichen Beitrag stammt folgender Link: Elektro-CAD-Software
 Etwas aktueller aus dem SPS-Magazin → Taste „Anzeigen“ betätigen

 Zu beachten ist, dass viele Anbieter mehrere „Produkte“ mit unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen im Angebot haben. Da werden Vergleiche schwierig. 

 EPLAN Electric P8 kenne ich nur aus einer Präsentation. Verglichen mit den Systemen, die ich bisher kannte, war das schon überzeugend. Auch die Verbreitung am Markt (Zumindest die der Vorgänger-Versionen) ist recht hoch. Allein der recht hohe Preis hat mich abgeschreckt.

 Wenn du die meiste Arbeitszeit (>50%) vor dem CAD sitzt, rechnen sich die hohen Anschaffungskosten eines professionellen Systems bestimmt. Wenn du nur 1-2 mal die Woche für 1-2 Stunden ein paar kleine Änderungen nachträgst, kannst du die vielen Automatikfunktionen überhaupt nicht voll ausschöpfen. Dann tut es jedes andere „kleine“, „günstige“ und möglichst einfach zu bedienende E-CAD...


Pockebrd schrieb:


> In Zukunft möchte ich auch das die neu Anlagen mit meinem E-CAD erstellt werden.


Das ist verständlich, aber ich halte es für schwer umsetzbar. Ich würde als kleiner Sondermaschinenbauer lieber den einen oder anderen Auftrag platzen lassen, als für jeden neuen Kunden ein neues CAD anzuschaffen. Es sind schließlich nicht nur die Anschaffungskosten, sondern man muss sich ja auch noch einarbeiten. Und neue Symbole von „ganz neuer“ Hardware müssten auch vielfach gepflegt werden...

 Was ich sehr vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit, Schaltpläne von fremden E-CAD-Systemen bearbeiten zu können. Was mir bisher bekannt ist, ist nur ein DXF- Import von Strichen und Kreisen. Die Bezüge und Verknüpfungen sind immer verloren. :evil:
 Bei den Herstellern der mechanischen CAD-Programme gibt es nach meinem Wissen bereits die Möglichkeit, Baugruppen von anderen Systemen zu übernehmen. Von einem gemeinsamen Standard für E-CAD-Systeme, analog zu den STEP- Dateien der Mechanik, darf man in absehbarer Zukunft wohl nur träumen... 

 Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## RGerlach (3 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Was ich sehr vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit, Schaltpläne von fremden E-CAD-Systemen bearbeiten zu können. Was mir bisher bekannt ist, ist nur ein DXF- Import von Strichen und Kreisen. Die Bezüge und Verknüpfungen sind immer verloren. :evil:
> Bei den Herstellern der mechanischen CAD-Programme gibt es nach meinem Wissen bereits die Möglichkeit, Baugruppen von anderen Systemen zu übernehmen. Von einem gemeinsamen Standard für E-CAD-Systeme, analog zu den STEP- Dateien der Mechanik, darf man in absehbarer Zukunft wohl nur träumen...


 
Hallo Chräshe,

soweit mein Mech-CAD- Kollege gesagt hat, können die STEP- Dateien auch nur so genommen werden, wie sie sind. Die Beziehungen zwischen den Baugruppen (Bezugspunkt, Winkel und Ausrichtung...) sind im STEP nicht enthalten. Falls man eine Änderung braucht, müssen alle Beziehungen im neuen CAD- System definiert werden.

Der STEP-Austausch ist leider auch nur eine "kleine" Verbesserung zum DXF/DWG- Austausch.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Wu Fu (3 Januar 2011)

Ein Schnittstelle gibts bzw hats mal gegeben.
VNS "Verfahrens Neutrale Schnittstelle" wenn ich das noch recht im Kopf habe.
So richtig funktioniert hat das aber nie und seit geraumer Zeit wird diese auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Der Marktführer E-Plan hat daran angeblich nicht sonderlich interesse.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Januar 2011)

ich habe heut übrigens mit dem projektverantwortlichen meines kunden den eplan-schwenk klar gemacht...


----------



## bgischel (3 Januar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Bisher noch gar nichts


 
Ja dann bist Du ja grundsätzlich frei in den Entscheidung... was ich empfehlen würde schreibe ich jetzt mal nicht... 

Grundsätzlich gilt immer vorrangig in solchen Fragen: Habt ihr eventuelle Kundenvorgaben was das CAE-System betrifft oder spielt das keine Rolle da die Pläne z.B. immer nur für eigene Maschinen beigegeben werden?

Ich empfehle immer sich die Vertriebler der entsprechenden CAE-Systeme (Eplan, Wscad, Elcad etc. eine sicher unvollständige Übersicht findest Du hier aber auch in den anderen Beiträgen hier wurden Links genannt) einzuladen und nach einem von *Dir erstellten Fragenkatalog* (sozusagen eine Art Lastenheft was die Software alles können sollte) das alles direkt am System mindestens einmal durchzuspielen. Sicherlich kostet das auch einmal Zeit aber so hast Du schon einmal ein "Gefühl" ob Dir die Software vom Handling schon einmal zusagt, die für euch wichtigsten Punkte erfüllt werden und eine eventuelle Datenübernahme (Altpläne) kann man auch gleich ansprechen.

Natürlich werden immer die goldigen Seiten der Software gezeigt und besonders hervorgehoben. Die Probleme kommen dann zwangsläufig im Alltag...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Januar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> JGrundsätzlich gilt immer vorrangig in solchen Fragen: Habt ihr eventuelle Kundenvorgaben was das CAE-System betrifft oder spielt das keine Rolle da die Pläne z.B. immer nur für eigene Maschinen beigegeben werden?



ich glaube es so verstanden zu haben, dass er auf der kundenseite sitzt und damit die vorgaben bestimmen kann...


----------



## bgischel (3 Januar 2011)

Ich konnte das nicht genau aus seinen Beiträgen herauslesen. Daher der Hinweis...


----------



## vierlagig (3 Januar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> Ich konnte das nicht genau aus seinen Beiträgen herauslesen. Daher der Hinweis...



hinweis nummer 1:


Pockebrd schrieb:


> ich arbeite in der elektr. Instandhaltung und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Software für Schaltplanerstellung.



hinweis nummer 2:


Pockebrd schrieb:


> Bei unseren alt oder neu Anlagen sind eigentlich immer elektrische Änderungen, die dazu kommen. Das würde ich auch gern dementsprechend dokumentieren können.


----------



## Praios (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich denke mal das du in der Instandhaltung einen Mix aus Schaltplandateien im Eplan-,PDF-, und weiß der Geier was-Format hast.Zudem wahrscheinlich auch Schaltpläne auf Papier.
Des weiteren denke ich das du nicht jeden Tag eine Änderung hast und dir so nicht die nötige Routine anarbeiten kannst.

An deiner Stelle würde ich zusehen alle Schaltpläne in ein PDF-Format zu wandeln bzw. dieses Format zu fordern. So hast du wenigstens alle Schaltpläne in einem Format digitalisiert und an einem Platz gesichert. PDF kann eigentlich jeder...

Für deine Änderungen würde ich ein einfaches Programm zum schnellen zeichnen wählen, die jeweilige Seite abpinnen und Änderungen eintragen. Das Ganze z.B. per PDF24 drucken und in den vorhandenen Schaltplan wieder einfügen.

Als Alternativen schlage ich dir folgende vor:
***********************************************
1. Caddy++ Basic
Ziemlich billig (350,00 €?)und ausreichend für kleine Änderungen(Seitenbegrenzung?!). Leichtes einarbeiten.
Wartungsvertrag weiß ich nicht.

2. WS-CAD Compact
Kostet um die 1300,- Euro, keine Seitenbegrenzungen und mit den wichtigsten Automatikfuktionen. Des weiteren kann man von den wichtigen Herstellern Schaltplansymbole online abrufen.
Einarbeitung funktioniert ohne Lehrgang und die ersten gute Ergebnisse hast du binnen weniger Stunden. Danach gehts zügig.
Wartungsvertrag kostet im Jahr 300,00 €
Meine Vernunft-Empfehlung für dich.

3. Eplan Compact
Kostet ca. 1850,00 €Begrenzt auf 40 Seiten. Nahezu alle Schaltplansymbole. Extrawürste kann man schnell zeichen. Wenn man sich eingearbeitet hat, die beste und schnellste Alternative vom Handling her.
Allerdings finde ich persönlich eine Einarbeitung ohne Kurs, Buch oder sonstige Hilfen problematisch bzw. Zeitintensiv. Aber...im Gegensatz zu WS-CAD bekommst du tatsächlich sehr gute Bücher im Handel. Der Autor ist User hier...
Außerdem...eins solltest du als Entscheider/Empfehler?! auch beachten...in einer Bewerbung kommen Erfahrungen in Eplan weit besser als in irgend ein anderem Programm 
Wartungsvertrag kostet meines Wissens nach 500,00 €.
Meine Bauch-Empfehlung für dich.
******************************************************
Nagel mich nicht auf die genannten Preise fest, die sollen dir nur eine Hausnummer markieren.
Wartungsvertrag sollte immer dabei sein.

Gruss Mathias


----------



## Pockebrd (4 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,
wie vierlagig schon erkannt hat, Kundenvorgabe hab ich keine. Da ich als Instandhalter alles intern verwende.
Schaltpläne hab ich eigentlich schon die meisten auf PDF entweder original, oder eingescannt. Bring mir ja aber zum bearbeiten nicht viel.

Preislich wird der EPlan compact wohl meine Grenze erreicht haben. Denk das ich in der Woche nicht mehr wie ein Tag die Software verwenden werde. Zudem weiß ich auch nicht  genau was ich zwischen den Anbietern alles vergleichen kann. Die Alternativvorschläge sind mal ein Anfang. Ob die 40 Seiten wohl ein Problem darstellen ? Das hätte ich mit WS -CAD nicht, 
ist die WS-CAD Compakt die kleinste Version ?


Markus


----------



## Homer79 (4 Januar 2011)

....basic ist die kleinste....find ich aber nicht sonderlich gut....hab sie selber...
ich nutze noch splan....da ich soviel nicht machen muss....und finds gut....ich brauch keine automatiken und reicht für "die Instandhaltung" bei mir völlig...


----------



## Praios (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
es gibt WSCAD auch in der Basic-Variante.

Was ich sonst noch zu sagen habe steht in einer PN, der Inhalt würde ins Werbungsforum gehören...

Gruss Mathias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Preislich wird der EPlan compact wohl meine Grenze erreicht haben. Denk das ich in der Woche nicht mehr wie ein Tag die Software verwenden werde. Zudem weiß ich auch nicht genau was ich zwischen den Anbietern alles vergleichen kann. Die Alternativvorschläge sind mal ein Anfang. Ob die 40 Seiten wohl ein Problem darstellen ? Das hätte ich mit WS -CAD nicht,


 
hallo Markus,
wenn du es wirklich selten nutzt, lohnt sich eine Anschaffung überhaubt?
Vlt. ist es auf das Jahr gesehen für euch Preiswerter, diese Arbeit zu vergeben.
Wenn du nicht sehr oft mit einen System auseinandersetzt, fehlt später einfach
die Routine. Ein einfacher Schaltplan dauert dann so viel länger, da kannst
du die Arbeit unter umständen schon vergeben. Dein Arbeitszeit ist auch Geld.

gruß helmut


----------



## MSB (4 Januar 2011)

Um mit dem Zitat eine Instandhalter-Kollegen zu antworten, den du beim Schrei nach Arbeitszeit vergisst:
Das ist der "ehda"-Faktor.

Der Instandhalter ist eh da, ob er jetzt Pläne zeichnet, oder sonstwie rumsteht.

Bitte jetzt nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
es gibt noch Firmen, die soviel IH haben, daß die "rumstehen"????

*Träum*



MfG


----------



## bgischel (4 Januar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> ...Zudem weiß ich auch nicht genau was ich zwischen den Anbietern alles vergleichen kann.


Das ist schlecht wenn Du es nicht weißt. So kann Dir jeder das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen anstatt konkret auf Deine Vorstellungen einzugehen. 

Überlege einfach mal was Dir wichtig ist wenn Du Pläne für eine Anlage erstellen möchtest (Neuanlage). Was ist Dir wichtig. Nur die Stromlaufpläne? Bist Du an (automatischen) Auswertungen interessiert (Klemmenpläne, Kabelpläne, Stücklisten, Inhaltsverzeichnis etc.)? Wie sieht es mit einem Montageaufbau aus? Brauchst Du oder brauchst Du nicht? Wenn ja wie komfortabel? (Teil)automatisch in dem Du einfach die Bauteile, die Du schon im Stromlaufplan vergeben hast (aus einer Artikeldatenbank) auf die Montageplatte ziehst und das System platziert dann das Bauteil anhand der Maße aus der Artikelverwaltung? Thema Artikelverwaltung. Wie komfortabel möchtest Du das? Möchtest Du diese im System pflegen oder doch mal aus Excel o.ä. Daten dort reinschieben? Wie bestellst Du Material? Wenn die Artikel im Stromlaufplan vorhanden sind möchtest Du die Bestelllisten (automatisch) erzeugen lassen? Wie sieht es mit weiteren Listenausgaben aus? Brauchst Du mal BMKs oder EA-Listen in Excel o.ä.? Was passiert mit einer eventuell verwendeten SPS? Zuordnungslisten automatisch erzeugen lassen oder doch auf bisherigen manuellen Weg (abtippen)? Usw. usf....

Da kann man eine ganze Reihe schreiben was einem wichtig ist. Und das kann man dann direkt beim Anbieter so als Aufgabenstellung am System mal abfordern. Und wenn man dann Klimmzüge machen muß um das eine oder andere zu bekommen oder Scriptschulungen besuchen muss um bspw. einen Klemmenplan erzeugen zu lassen weißt Du schon ein wenig mehr ob Dir das liegt, der Aufwand wert ist oder doch eine andere Software wo das alles recht einfach (Stichwort "per Knopfdruck") geht und man die so gewonnene Zeit besser nutzen kann...



> Ob die 40 Seiten wohl ein Problem darstellen?


Das mit den 40 Seiten kannst nur Du wissen. Reichen diese immer für ein Projekt oder kommt es doch schon mal vor das Du 50 oder mehr Seiten hast?

Das Hauptproblem ist: wenn man solch eine Anschaffung mal plant und dann auch durchzieht und später feststellt "boah was ist das denn für ein Mist an Software" man dann mal nicht eben so einfach wieder auf eine andere Software umsteigen kann oder möchte. Daher sollte man sich das eigentlich gut überlegen...


----------



## diabolo150973 (4 Januar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> Das mit den 40 Seiten kannst nur Du wissen. Reichen diese immer für ein Projekt oder kommt es doch schon mal vor das Du 50 oder mehr Seiten hast?




Man könnte aber auch das Projekt in Bau- oder Funktionsgruppen teilen und dann reicht es meistens schon wieder... Allerdings kommt dann wieder das Problem mit den Auswertungen...

Und wenn Eplan nur 1/3 der Anlagen überspannt, womit ist dann der Rest?
Und hast Du die Schaltbilder nur in Papierform, die mit Eplan gemacht wurden?
Wenn ja, dann brauchst Du die Automatikfunktionen eh nicht.
Es sei denn, Du willst alles neu zeichnen.

Ich sage es nur ungerne: Ich denke, WSCAD compact ist vollkommen ausreichend! (kostet, glaube ich, nicht mal 1000€)

Ich persönlich kenne nur WSCAD und ePlan, allerdings bin ich auf der Seite der Hersteller. Aber es gibt jetzt bei WSCAD ein Importmodul, mit dem man teilweise ePlan-Seiten importieren und weiterbearbeiten kann. (500€???)

http://www.wscad.de/website_2008/deutsch/addon_exf.php

Wahrscheinlich ist Dir damit schon weitergeholfen.
Kann es sein, dass Du von der Vielzahl der Anbieter etwas überrascht bist? Oder spielt das Geld keine Rolle?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## bgischel (4 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt jetzt bei WSCAD ein Importmodul, mit dem man teilweise ePlan-Seiten importieren und weiterbearbeiten kann. (500€???)


Funktioniert aber nur mit Eplan5-Projekten, für Eplan Electric P8-Projekte gibt es so etwas nicht mehr...


----------



## Pockebrd (5 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ja den ehda Faktor von den Instandhalter kenn ich. Und wenn es ein elektr. Problem gibt und es wird nicht gleich alles fallen las und hinter hergesprungen, fragen die sich warum......

Jetzt hab ihr mir wieder ausreichend Material zum Nachdenken gegeben.
Also Geld spiel schon ne Rolle, denk bei 2.500€ wird wohl schluß sein.
Ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt ? Denk ja wenn es den Kostenrahmen nicht sprenkt. Eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen ist nicht schlecht, aber würde auch gern mal etwas selbst machen. Dafür sollte die Software vielleicht auch nicht so komplieziert sein, das wenn ich mal ne zeitlang nicht damit arbeite alles vergess. Und die Grundeinstellungen der Software, bevor es los geht mit zeichnen, die sollten sich auch in Grenzen halten.

Komplette Neuanlagen werde ich nicht erstellen, das heißt Materialplanung, Schrankaufbau, Stücklisten und solche dinge fallen weg.
Event komplette Stromlaufpläne von alt Anlagen neu aufnehmen und zeichen ja, da kommen auch mal mehr wie 40 Seiten zusammen. Wobei ich es mit EPlan bestimmt auf zwei Projekte machen könnte.
Ne SPS ist ist in jeder Anlage drin. Hatte glaub mal gelesen das EPlan compact keine SPS Symbole hat.

Das WS-CAD hab Ihr mir schon schmack haft gemacht.


Gruß Markus


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Ne SPS ist ist in jeder Anlage drin. Hatte glaub mal gelesen das EPlan compact keine SPS Symbole hat.
> 
> Das WS-CAD hab Ihr mir schon schmack haft gemacht.



tja, das selbe Problem wirst du mit WSCAD bekommen, denn da gibt es den SPS-Manager und SPS-Querverweise erst aber Professional...


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2011)

da der link hier direkt von der website nicht funktioniert: http://www.wscad.de/website_2008/deutsch/pdf/Leistungsmerkmale_WSCAD55.pdf

lad ich mal den letzten stand, den ich vorliegen habe hier hoch ... dürfte ja kein geheimnis sein..


----------



## winnman (5 Januar 2011)

auch mal überlegen:
bei neuen Anlagen bekommst du vielleicht vom Anlagenhersteller die Pläne in elektronischer Form -> beim Einkauf / Ausschreibung das entsprechende Dateiformat (E-plan, WSCad, . . . vorgeben) dann hast du es in zukunft leichter.


----------



## Praios (6 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> tja, das selbe Problem wirst du mit WSCAD bekommen, denn da gibt es den SPS-Manager und SPS-Querverweise erst aber Professional...



Das vorhandensein von SPS-Symbolen hat nix mit SPS-Manager oder SPS-Querverweise zu tun.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2011)

> Wobei ich es mit EPlan bestimmt auf zwei Projekte machen könnte.



Wäre nicht das Problem mit den Querverweisen von der einen Seite zu einer anderen Seite.


----------



## Pockebrd (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
meld mich wieder zurück.Also viel weiter bin ich mit meinen Überlegungen noch nicht gekommen. Wenn ich mir die Komentare so an schaue, wird es wohl für mich kein wesentlicher Unterschied geben, zwischen WSCAD und EPLAN. Auser der Ánschaffungspreis. Bei Eplan stört mich noch die 40 Seitenbegrenzung. Ansonsten werden die beiden alles könnenn was ich benötige. Werd mich nächste Woche mal mit WSCAD in Verbindung setzen, mal sehn wie die Hilfsbereitschaft aussieht.

Ihr dürft euch gerne noch zu Wort melden.

Gruß Markus


----------



## vierlagig (9 Januar 2011)

verkaufstechnisch ist wscad gut aufgestellt... das als indikator zu benutzen scheint mir etwas schwierig


----------



## IBFS (9 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> verkaufstechnisch ist wscad gut aufgestellt... das als indikator zu benutzen scheint mir etwas schwierig



*ACK*

Ich würde bis zur HMI warten, denn dann sind ja fast alle wichtigen
"EPLAN"-Firmen vertreten. Komme möglichst sehr zeitig früh, dann 
ist noch nicht so viel los an den Ständen.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist:

Seit es P8 gibt - jeztzt mal unabh. vom Preis - möchte ich nichts anderes
mehr. Bei der V5.70 hatte man noch  den alten DOS-Stil und bei Eplan21
war mir die Gängelung und das ständige Aktualisierung durch die interne
Datenbank zu nervig. Aber da man das alles im P8 einstellen kann. TOP!
Kleine Verbesserungswünsche gibt es immer, aber die Zeit, wo man sich 
mehr mit den Funktionen der EPLAN-Software als mit dem zu erstellenden
Schaltplan beschäftigen müßte sind zum Glück schon einige Zeit her.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hab mich mit WSCAD in Verbindung gesetzt, die kommen mich demnächst besuchen. Mal sehn was der Ausendienstmitarbeiter mir vorlegt.
Eine Demoversion hab ich gleich bekommen, was bei EPlan nicht funktioniert hat. Trotz, das ich mehr mals nachgefragt hatte. Gibt ein Minus Punkt für EPlan.


Markus


----------



## bgischel (14 Januar 2011)

Von Eplan gibt es keine Demo. Finde ich auch schade aber man hat sich hier dagegen entschieden. Immerhin gibt es die Education (eine Schüler/Studentenversion) zum freien Download...


----------



## Pockebrd (14 Januar 2011)

muß mich korrigieren, ich meinte die Studendenversion bei EPlan


----------



## IBFS (14 Januar 2011)

bgischel schrieb:


> Von Eplan gibt es keine Demo. Finde ich auch schade aber man hat sich hier dagegen entschieden. Immerhin gibt es die Education (eine Schüler/Studentenversion) zum freien Download...



Aber es gibt doch den P8_Viewer. Da kann man zwar nichts in den 
Blättern ändern, bekommt aber schon mal einen guten Eindruck.

Frank


----------



## bgischel (14 Januar 2011)

Der ist aber nicht umsonst...


----------

